# MTF FRONT END FRIDAY THREAD!!!



## afboundguy

One of my PRR FB posts a lot of Front End Friday pictures and I searched and didn't see a thread like that here so I figured I'd start one and see if it it gets any traction and takes off! It's a fun way to keep a thread going and show off your front ends!!!

Made my inaugural FEF post on the FB group so figured I'd mirror that with the inaugural FEF MTF thread!!!


----------



## Dennis461

Rivarossi 4-6-4 and a Tyco 0-4-0 in the barn


----------



## MichaelE

ÖBB 1014:










ÖBB 2143:










SBB Re/420:










Deutsche Bahn Br.187:










Deutsche Bahn Br.120:










Deutsche Bahn Br.111:


----------



## Stumpy




----------



## mike kennedy

ok, I"ll play. Here's a pic of my first loco, a Williams 4-6-2 that I first bought on ebay to be a shelf queen in my office. I detailed it with an Elesco, a generator, tool box, air lines, reversing gear etc and the dam burst...decided to get into the hobby...layout, rolling stock, more locos etc. It remains a shelf queen cause it's a lousy runner...geared way too. Doesn,t alter the fact that I like looking at it. And I think this thread is a great idea.


----------



## IronManStark

Well I’m game!! Here are the two we will be running all weekend!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmFlyer

A light Mikado and a Y-3 ready to leave the roundhouse area.


----------



## mesenteria

Next one is a real locomotive, the Kamloops Heritage Railway, ex-Canadian National, 2-8-0, taken from the vestibule of the car to which it was coupled. It had run around to the other end of the consist and was on its way back to Kamloops from Armstrong, but running tender first. Hit a hay truck and wagon at a farmer's field about 45 minutes after this shot was taken. Nobody hurt, a bent stirrup on the tender's leading end, and minimal damage to the 5-ton gravel truck and it's 5-ton trailer which held about four tons of hay bales.


----------



## Don F

Wanamie #9 steam "lokie" being delivered from Grand Rapids MI to Miners' Memorial Park in Ashley PA


----------



## EMD_GP9

Recreating a Pennsylvania Railroad poster.


----------



## AmFlyer

I never thought about railroad artwork and posters. I have a set of four 11"x17" prints in a presentation folder from the PRR. Here is the front of the folder and the first print entitled "On Time."


----------



## prrfan

New York Botanical Garden Holiday Train Show. 2019.


----------



## Chaostrain

I like the thread idea. Thanks for starting it. Unfortunitly it's rare I get in here on Fridays so I hope you don't mind late entries on Saturday mornings. This is one of my HO engines before it got packed away with all the rest.
Chaos.


----------



## Big Ed

Front


----------



## afboundguy

Chaostrain said:


> I like the thread idea. Thanks for starting it. Unfortunitly it's rare I get in here on Fridays so I hope you don't mind late entries on Saturday mornings. This is one of my HO engines before it got packed away with all the rest.
> Chaos.


I like the idea of the thread as well that's why I started it hoping everybody would like it as well. I enjoy seeing the front end shots in my PRR FB group every Friday. Unfortunately I will run out of engines to take front end shots in a few weeks but I can always repeat the same engines in different positions to try and keep it going every Friday morning!


----------



## Murv2




----------



## Murv2




----------



## Jscullans

Mainly Santa Fe big three and some warbonnets


----------



## afboundguy

We need to keep it to Fridays otherwise we'll run out of engines to snap pictures of... That or we'll just have to all keep buying new engines which isn't a bad idea either!!!


----------



## mike kennedy

afboundguy said:


> We need to keep it to Fridays otherwise we'll run out of engines to snap pictures of... That or we'll just have to all keep buying new engines which isn't a bad idea either!!!


I'm in for 21 weeks, as of now


----------



## IronManStark

I got at least 12 more weeks at two a week!! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afboundguy

I only have 3 weeks left.... 4 when I get the new engine hopefully this week... Damnit I shouldn't have blown my engine load with 3 at once!!!


----------



## afboundguy

Today's the day!!! Front End Friday!!! Let's see those pictures!!!


----------



## afboundguy

Attempted a little bit of editing with my limited skills of my new BLI GG1...


----------



## EMD_GP9

On the Pennsylvania theme.










T1 as built and later.


----------



## Stumpy




----------



## AmFlyer

Wow! Friday is here already. Motive power at the passenger station yard.


----------



## IronManStark

My 4-8-4 & my 2-8-2 that I replaced the drive gears in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Hobo

Picked up the Rapido/Prairie Shadows set of FPA-4 and FPB-4 N scale locomotives yesterday.....


----------



## MichaelE

Rhätische Bahn ABe 4/4 III on the Bernina Express to Tirano.


----------



## EMD_GP9

Crocodiles big & small









Swiss railways
Roco Ce 6/8 II H0 scale and Bemo Ge 6/6 H0m scale (12mm track)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Lionel JLC Challenger that's been "upgraded" to full Legacy control, dual sound, dynamo steam, injector steam, whistle steam, etc.


----------



## Jscullans

E8 from Proto 2000 #85


----------



## Murv2

My birthday noses (R to L)
A Camelback Mogul 2-6-0
A Rivarossi Sanfa Fe 2-10-2
A Rivarossi Hudson 4-6-4 in need of a major overhaul.


----------



## shaygetz

Mantua Mikado...previous owner added a pair of flanged drivers where two blind ones normally would be. A $10 find picked up at the last train show before the 'rona killed them....


----------



## 65446

*Someone !! Anyone !! *
Please put up my two fav front end: a C&O * y6b, and a NYC J3a Hudson before my over-scrolling fingers finally give out !
I don't know how much longer I can hold on the grab iron !! OK, toss in a NH FA , if you would. Hurry ! 

(All seriousness aside, I love most of these shots !! What is it about trains, huh ? !!) 
*M

* *I should nave said here: N&W, my *No.1* coal drag, instead of C&O. My aged mind went blizonkas at time of posting ! Go figure... <This was edited in today, 3/20]


----------



## shaygetz




----------



## Jscullans

Here is a y6


----------



## 65446

Yesereee !! There she be !! It's the way the smoke box is cut off flat at the bottom; its low slung look almost like a menacing barracuda sloshing its way thru its surroundings..out for the kill,...


----------



## MichaelE




----------



## EMD_GP9

NYC Hudson and NH FA plus FB as bonus as requested.


















Colin.


----------



## Stumpy




----------



## afboundguy

Awesome glad to see this thread is still going! I will not be participating today as my yard looks like this all surrounded by boxes... 

View attachment 556561


----------



## D&J Railroad

Still developing the corner module system. The track is laid now to wire it up for power then paint the rails then add ballast.


----------



## Murv2

Some old steam at the turntable waiting for the roundhouse to be built.








(L to R)
Roundhouse Atlantic 4-4-2
Tyco Little Six 0-6-0
Tyco Twelve Wheeler 4-8-0
Shapeways/Tyco American 4-4-0
Aristocraft Ten Wheeler 4-6-0
Roundhouse Prairie 2-6-2


----------



## shaygetz

FEF Tyco Presidential Seal Alco C430, one of the few rare pieces of HO scale. Put out by Tyco without the permission of the White House, they were quickly removed from store shelves. The few that were already sold are highly sought after, even with damaged decals like this one.


----------



## Big Ed

Upstate NY, above Albany.
There is a RR graveyard. There used to be, I have not been there in a while.
My Picture. 

FRONT


----------



## AmFlyer

NH Trainmaster pulling an eight car passenger consist. All in the pre-McGinnis green with yellow striping.


----------



## EMD_GP9

U50 heading west on Track 2 and a pair of GP9s waiting on Track 3 at Dale Junction on my H0 layout.


----------



## Lehigh74

A couple of LVRR Alcos, a 44 Tonner and Reading and Northern 425.


----------



## Jscullans

My front end Friday post from this week is a tenshodo blue goose and a bli northern


----------



## afboundguy

My PRR Fairbanks-Morse H16-44 #8810 came out of the box for a quick FEF photo shoot... Technically I made it a both end Friday shot but who's really keeping track?


----------



## Spruslayer

PA's PAB , SD40-2 , SW-7 , F7
All BLI except the Yellow Bonnet F7 is Kato with a home installed MRC decoder


----------



## Stumpy

Mallet


----------



## Lehigh74

MTH Pioneer Zephyr


----------



## EMD_GP9

Some rear ends are interesting too !









Original Milwaukee Hiawatha 4-4-2









Later Hiawatha F7 4-6-4


----------



## Jscullans

The Hiawatha is my second favorite. One day I’ll have one of the 4-6-4 locos. This picture is my latest purchase. Proto heritage 0-8-0 with added pick up in the tender and a tsunami2 steam decoder. Lettered and numbered for atsf 863


----------



## MichaelE

Siemens Br.193 Vectron


----------



## Murv2




----------



## vette-kid

EMD_GP9 said:


> Some rear ends are interesting too !
> 
> View attachment 556968
> 
> Original Milwaukee Hiawatha 4-4-2
> 
> View attachment 556969
> 
> Later Hiawatha F7 4-6-4


Those are just beautiful

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Don F

CNJ RS3 on my outdoor shelf layout.


----------



## Big Ed

One front part of a train. 
My picture.














THE OTHER FRONT.
Believe it or not this picture was shot thru a closed window in my truck. Normally I get a piece of the truck in the picture, I missed this shot.
A beeeutifull day it was.


----------



## afboundguy

Kicking off FEF as early as I can at just past midnight EST as it's technically Friday!!!


----------



## Lee Willis

MTH Railking Scale Black Bonnet EMD F Unit - lead of an ABBA set.


----------



## MichaelE

Br.151


----------



## Lehigh74

Williams scale GG1s. 4909 has been upgraded to PS3. 4859 will most likely be demotored and run as a dummy.


----------



## Murv2




----------



## mike kennedy

Pair of Decapods in their barn


----------



## Krieglok

Some cold and some old front ends...

















Tom


----------



## Stumpy

Consolidation.


----------



## mesenteria

Multiple focus stacks:


----------



## Don F

From the PARR Museum in Strasburg.


----------



## Lehigh74

Since we are in Strasburg...


----------



## EMD_GP9

Turbine 50 front. Coupler cover fitted.
H0 model by Soho Brass










VW "Draisine" of the German railways ( DB)
Motorized H0 model by Eheim.


----------



## AmFlyer

Erie Berkshire approaching the turntable.


----------



## shaygetz

My $20 princesses...I have less than $20 into BOTH of these. Both could not run because of major mechanical issues. Both took some serious go for broke fixes. Both are now flawless runners...Mantua 2-6-2 Prairie and 2-6-6-2 Mallet...


----------



## Big Ed

Found this in Lester, Pa
My photos.


----------



## Chaostrain

Stumpy said:


> Consolidation.


This really caught my attention with the fall colors. The modeling is excellent. I love the photo setting too. Very nice indeed.


----------



## mike kennedy

Screen saver on my desktop...I remember scenes like this in Accomac county, Va


----------



## Lehigh74

Black River and Western consolidation on a run around in Flemington, NJ..


----------



## afboundguy

Not my picture (stock photo) but I pulled the trigger on a BLI SD7 so hopefully I'll have it in person for next week's FeF!!!


----------



## Lee Willis




----------



## Murv2




----------



## EMD_GP9

H0 scale Aerotrain demonstrator by Con-Cor










Fowler shunting loco based on "Field Marshall" farm tractor.
These were a single cylinder two stroke Diesel and this type of Tractor was popular in Europe from the 30s to the 50s.
They were started by either setting light to a paper fuse which was inserted into the cylinder by the screw handle under the 393 number on the front and hand cranking or by using a starting cartridge something like a 12 bore shotgun cartridge inserted into a holder on the side and then striking a firing pin with a hammer !
I tried starting an early version of the tractor by hand and failed miserably ! The piston was 10 inch bore and had very high compression being a Diesel. A de-compression valve is fitted but did not help much.
I don't think many locos were made - this one was at a slate museum (now closed) above Blaenau Ffestiniog in Norh Wales


----------



## Don F

Vulcan Lokie at Miners' Memorial Park in Ashley PA awaiting restoration.


----------



## Jscullans

Brass United 2-8-0 #75 and mehano pacific #3426 waiting orders at a couple of industries


----------



## MichaelE




----------



## Krieglok

Lionel GP7 in Maine Central colors....


----------



## Lehigh74

MichaelE said:


>


You posted this a day early and in the wrong thread Michael. It should have been posted in the _Sideways Saturday_ thread.


----------



## MichaelE

Please forgive my inadvertent faux pas.


----------



## Lemonhawk

There is a lot in that picture MichaelE. The locomotives lights are still on so it's a picture just after the event, I don't know what it was carrying but its liquid and spilled out over the field, and the locomotive's pantograph will not reach the power lines


----------



## Andy57

Everything is wet. Notice puddle behind fireman. May just be standing water from rains. The light is still on probably because Michael is not done parking it yet.


----------



## MichaelE

The train was a coal train en-route to the power plant. These tracks were in terrible condition in this spot and had been for years. When it rained, trains rocked their way through this section of track.

I knew it was only a matter of time and rain until one fell off the track. This was about eight blocks from my house. I took this less than an hour after the train fell over. This happened during an extended spring rain of about two days.

They cut up a dozen coal hoppers right on the spot and hauled out the aluminum on flatbed trailers. I missed them setting the locomotives back on the track.


----------



## J.Albert1949

MichaelE wrote:
_"I knew it was only a matter of time and rain until one fell off the track. This was about eight blocks from my house. I took this less than an hour after the train fell over. This happened during an extended spring rain of about two days."_

That's "the railroad way". (at least in the USA)
As any working/retired RR guy here can answer:
_"When does something get fixed?"_


----------



## Jscullans

There is a spot that took the bnsf a long time to fix at the grade crossing by my house that when they would come through there at 50 miles an hour coming into town the locomotives would be bouncing and the stack trains got awfully squirrelly. Luckily they fixed it before anything bad happened


----------



## MichaelE




----------



## Murv2




----------



## Old_Hobo




----------



## Lehigh74

NKP 765 at dawn in Bethlehem, PA.


----------



## mike kennedy

CB&Q 01a


----------



## Don F

Luzerne & Susquehanna 500 and 1201 moving some tankers from the Hanover Industrial Estates to Pittston. The line was owned by Luzerne County, but is now operated by RJ Corman.


----------



## Stumpy

SAL Decapod #544


----------



## Jscullans

3780 and 3762 waiting riders for the next train out. 3780 is a brass pfm model and 3762 is a bli qsi model


----------



## Don F

Photo from Steamtown in Scranton PA.


----------



## Lehigh74

Telford, PA.


----------



## Big Ed

Lehigh74 said:


> Telford, PA.
> View attachment 558274


Nice shot, notice the old glass insulators on the pole?
I have a bunch of those in my shed. Green and clear. 
Edit,
I used to deliver alcohol and xylene in Telford. 
Cant remember the name, would have to look thru my direction book.
Edit again, had to find the name or I wouldn't get to sleep tonight. 
Pecora it was, not to far off rt 309.


----------



## Lee Willis




----------



## shaygetz

MTF Covid recovery files. Mantua "Shifter" with the $3 optional valve gear kit. Yeah, you heard that right, this time last week was not looking good for me at all. Very pleased to be walking among the living a week later.


----------



## Don F

shaygetz said:


> MTF Covid recovery files. Mantua "Shifter" with the $3 optional valve gear kit. Yeah, you heard that right, this time last week was not looking good for me at all. Very pleased to be walking among the living a week later.


Nice, I haven't seen a locomotive with the long head light for a long time. Glad you survived the virus. My wife and I got our first shot this evening. I either had the virus or a cold, but I can't tell the difference without a test.


----------



## shaygetz

Don F said:


> Nice, I haven't seen a locomotive with the long head light for a long time. Glad you survived the virus. My wife and I got our first shot this evening. I either had the virus or a cold, but I can't tell the difference without a test.


Grateful to get the vax God's way...let our bodies sort out the finer points in our immune system. Doctors are glad to see that too....everyone made it thru, I was the only sketchy one.


----------



## mesenteria

shaygetz said:


> View attachment 558278
> View attachment 558279
> 
> MTF Covid recovery files. Mantua "Shifter" with the $3 optional valve gear kit. Yeah, you heard that right, this time last week was not looking good for me at all. Very pleased to be walking among the living a week later.


I'm happy to see that you 'made it'.  Over on MR forums, we just learned today that Randy Rinker passed away at only 54. It may not have been COVID, but no details offered yet. Randy did yeoman service in the DCC sub-forum for maybe 20 years, amassing 30K posts. He was well liked, well informed, and very patiently helped hundreds of newbies who wanted to get into DCC or who had problems with their systems. It's just too easy for any one of us to slip under the surface, and the forums don't show any ripples.


----------



## shaygetz

mesenteria said:


> I'm happy to see that you 'made it'.  Over on MR forums, we just learned today that Randy Rinker passed away at only 54. It may not have been COVID, but no details offered yet. Randy did yeoman service in the DCC sub-forum for maybe 20 years, amassing 30K posts. He was well liked, well informed, and very patiently helped hundreds of newbies who wanted to get into DCC or who had problems with their systems. It's just too easy for any one of us to slip under the surface, and the forums don't show any ripples.


😔


----------



## Jscullans

I didn’t get around to posting yesterday and didn’t have any new pictures taken for this week so I decided to use this picture for my post. This is me on the front end of the rail king rk330 I work on at one of my customers


----------



## EMD_GP9

A couple of narrow gauge fronts.










Porthmadog station North Wales. Now altered to make a new station for WHR trains. Note haul road in front of locos for builders. A causeway had to be widened into the sea for the new station with loads of rock !
Left. Garratt 2-6-2+2-6-2 Loco of the Welsh Highland Railway. Ex South African Railways.
Right. Farlie 0-4-4-0 double ended Loco of the Ffestiniog Railway. Original type for Railway.
The Ffestiniog line runs from Porthmadog to Bleanau Ffestiniog where slate mines are located and was the main traffic.
The Welsh Highland line runs from Porthmadog to Caernarfon and was lifted before WW2 but was rebuilt a few years ago in stages from Caernarfon and finally reached Porthmadog to meet the Ffestiniog line.
Both lines are 1ft 11.5 in Gauge but Welsh Highland locos cannot run on the Ffestiniog because of their size.
The Festiniog line was the first Railway to use Steam locos on narrow gauge.

And a local line - now sadly defunct.










A very small line round a house originally owned by the late Teddy Boston vicar of Cadeby village in Leicestershire.
2ft gauge with the loco "Pixie" above plus some ex-military petrol ( gasoline) locos of WW1 vintage.
Now taken up and locos dispersed to other preservation sites.
A frequent visitor was Rev Awdry of Thomas fame who would help Teddy run his large model railway in a shed next to the above line station.
Colin


----------



## Stumpy

City of Edinburgh


----------



## Old_Hobo

Heritage Park steam locomotives, Calgary, Alberta, Canada.....


----------



## Lehigh74

Honesdale, PA.


----------



## Jscullans

More modern power on my layout today! Both are athearn blue box models.


----------



## Lee Willis

Three Black Bonnet Beauties.


----------



## MichaelE

Lehigh74 said:


> Honesdale, PA.


What is that? I like it.


----------



## Lehigh74

it's an EMD BL2. Same engine that Lee has in the middle in black Bonnet paint.


----------



## Jscullans

MichaelE said:


> What is that? I like it.


That’s a bl2 I believe. It was the predecessor of the gp series of locos


----------



## Old_Hobo

BL (Branch Line) 2.....

EMD BL2 Locomotive


----------



## Murv2

MichaelE said:


> What is that? I like it.


BL2


----------



## J.Albert1949

That's a BL2, EMD's first (and flopped) effort to create a "road switcher".
The "BL" stood for "branch line", the tapered body behind the cab for rearward visibility.

Alco had a much better concept with their "RS1", which became the standard design for hood units.
EMD picked up on this with the GP7 not too much later.

Also note the "Hancock horn" on the #54 above. This sounds much more like an older "steam whistle" than an "air horn". They were standard on the New Haven for many years, and some of them lasted into the Metro-North era on FL9's.

Looks like the F unit 9880 has had its air horns replaced with a Hancock, as well.


----------



## Old_Hobo

So, are we sure that it’s a BL2....? Sarcasm here..... 😄


----------



## Jscullans

My bli 2-8-2 that has given me all kinds of electrical issues along with my mdc shay loco. Both don’t run reliably so they sit on the shelf unfortunately


----------



## shaygetz

J.Albert1949 said:


> That's a BL2, EMD's first (and flopped) effort to create a "road switcher".
> The "BL" stood for "branch line", the tapered body behind the cab for rearward visibility.


The sloped sides also covered a bridge like truss framework that was prone to cracking from stress and flexing under load. Not a desirable quality in a road unit...

My FEF, an AHM BL2 with matching Marx caboose...


----------



## afboundguy

Love that this thread is still going! I hope to get back on the bandwagon next Friday as I can finally access my the boxes I put all the trains in when I started my basement painting job...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Here's the MTH Premier UP M10000 I just acquired.


----------



## Murv2

At the Illinois Railway Museum. I think it's a Baldwin road switcher...


----------



## Lee Willis




----------



## shaygetz

Tyco Alco C430 "Presidential Seal", one of the few truly rare Tyco pieces. The White House ordered them removed from store shelves because they did not authorize use of the seal by Tyco. A few escaped, and even in this condition, are highly sought after.


----------



## Stumpy

I have no idea.


----------



## shaygetz

Stumpy said:


> I have no idea.
> 
> View attachment 559267


This one is just screaming to be modeled...


----------



## Stumpy

shaygetz said:


> This one is just screaming to be modeled...


Pics like those were my inspiration for this:



















Need to get some more recent pics. There's weeds and brush grown up around it now.


----------



## Old_Hobo

Murv2 said:


> View attachment 559241
> 
> At the Illinois Railway Museum. I think it's a Baldwin road switcher...


To be exact, it is ex-ATSF 543 (H-12-44TS)......yes, a Baldwin Fairbanks-Morse locomotive......

This is what it looked like when it arrived....








Google can be your friend too.....


----------



## shaygetz

Old_Hobo said:


> To be exact, it is ex-ATSF 543 (H-12-44TS)......yes, a Baldwin locomotive......
> 
> This is what it looked like when it arrived....
> View attachment 559276
> 
> Google can be your friend too.....


AKA....Baby Trainmaster. Interesting they used old passenger car trucks with their springs removed and the frame cabled together to transport it. Gotta remember that detail for my own modeling...


----------



## shaygetz

Stumpy said:


> Pics like those were my inspiration for this:
> 
> View attachment 559269
> 
> 
> View attachment 559270
> 
> 
> Need to get some more recent pics. There's weeds and brush grown up around it now.


Nice honorable fate for an old Tyke...


----------



## afboundguy

My GG1 that I need to get out and run again...


----------



## mesenteria

Old_Hobo said:


> To be exact, it is ex-ATSF 543 (H-12-44TS)......yes, a Baldwin locomotive......
> 
> This is what it looked like when it arrived....
> View attachment 559276
> 
> Google can be your friend too.....


Fairbanks-Morse, not Baldwin.


----------



## Murv2

mesenteria said:


> Fairbanks-Morse, not Baldwin.


That explains why I couldn't find it on the Baldwin list in Wikipedia.


----------



## Old_Hobo

mesenteria said:


> Fairbanks-Morse, not Baldwin.


My bad....I knew that, but fixated on what Murv2 originally stated.....


----------



## Stumpy

The prime mover in those FM locos, in pretty much the same configuration, is still used in US Nuclear Subs.









FM 38D 8 1/8


FM | Opposed Piston 38D 8 1/8




www.fairbanksmorse.com


----------



## AmFlyer

Taken in front of Santa Fe Station on Mother's Day. Front end, or 50% of the time, back end motive power for the Surfliner.


----------



## Old_Hobo

Beautiful.....and yet, this is what caught my eye.....go figure.....


----------



## AmFlyer

Ahh, keying on the details. The place the engine is sitting is a permanent storage spot for an extra engine. The collection pan to catch drips and leaks is visible under the engine. There are three BNSF tracks in front of Santa Fe station. The first track and the second (with the engine on it) do connect through but are used for parking Coaster and Surfliner trains arriving at the station, they park North (to the Right) of the engine.The fuel truck is parked on the end of the boarding platform for the second track. The third track, furthest from the camera, is used for through freights coming out of and into the freight yard and harbor area to the South.
The edge of a crosswalk is just visible to the right. The No Trespassing signs are stenciled on the rail webs to both sides of the crosswalks.
Behind me and not visible in the picture are two light rail tracks for the San Diego Trolley.


----------



## shaygetz

Old_Hobo said:


> View attachment 559276


Talk about a case study in how to load and retire a locomotive.....


----------



## Stumpy

GP30-3 of the Great Smokey Mountains Railroad doing the runaround at the end of the Nantahala Gorge "Uncorked" excursion. Behind it you see the rear end of GP9 1751 which led the way out.

2467 was built in 1963 and served with the ATSF & BNSF. It was upgraded to Dash-3 in 2020 (extended range dynamic braking equipped).


----------



## Lee Willis




----------



## Old_Hobo




----------



## Murv2




----------



## shaygetz

FEF...Bowser Challenger...an unmentioned but well received surprise from my recent boxlot purchase. It needs an awful lot of work. It does have the optional super detail kit, but it's missing it's tender and the front engine is disconnected from the boiler. I do have an NYC centipede, it's about 10' longer but, along with a set of elephant ears around the smoke box, it would make for a sporty looking rig.


----------



## Big Ed

Murv2 said:


> View attachment 560047


What year is it?


----------



## shaygetz

Murv2 said:


> View attachment 560047


Mine is a good bit smaller than yours...


----------



## Murv2

shaygetz said:


> Mine is a good bit smaller than yours...
> View attachment 560064


IIRC that's from a mining museum in Colorado.


----------



## Magic

Here is a front end you don't see everyday.


----------



## shaygetz

Magic said:


> Here is a front end you don't see everyday.
> View attachment 560085


Looks like the Duke boys didn't make it....


----------



## Magic

I'm usually late to the party so I'll get an early start. 









Magic


----------



## shaygetz

FEF...Tyco GP20 on an Athearn mechanism, with PFM brass side frames, plows and new bell.


----------



## Stumpy

Shay backing up to the mesa.


----------



## Stumpy

Mallet.


----------



## shaygetz

FEF...AHM Minitrains 0-6-0 HOn30 mounted on a Roco mechanism and extensively detailed, alongside an Aurora 0-6-0 N scale Steam donkey. Hard to believe that N scale locomotive is 54 years old.


----------



## Stumpy

From a trip to New England in 2006.

Conway Scenic Railroad. North Conway, NH.


----------



## Lee Willis




----------



## shaygetz

Mantua Twelve Wheeler 4-8-0 that I painted last year...


----------



## Murv2




----------



## shaygetz

GS-4 War baby?


----------



## shaygetz

FEF Athearn "Hustler"...waiting for it's new motor and flywheels...


----------



## Jscullans

Bachmann freedom livery 4449. Really liking this locomotive so far. Swapping headlights makes such a difference in appearance


----------



## shaygetz

FEF, Varney SW7...sixty five years ago, nobody argued over a zebra striped Pennsy unit....


----------



## Old_Hobo

Or the handrails that were 4 inches in diameter….😁


----------



## shaygetz

Old_Hobo said:


> Or the handrails that were 4 inches in diameter….😁


...that's my LPB shop super making creative use of a stack of old flue pipe....


----------



## Lee Willis




----------



## Jscullans

Are those fantasy painted units? I didn’t think atsf had any shark noses


----------



## DalesParts




----------



## afboundguy

Been too long since I posted in this thread... Placed some engines on the work bench for the benchwork construction for safekeeping and they were almost perfect for a few quick shots...


----------



## Stumpy




----------



## shaygetz

FEF...my scratchbuilt Climax. Alas, I built it onto the wrong N scale mechanism, turning it into a flatcar load by design. Hope to build a new mech from scratch someday.


----------



## Stumpy




----------



## Murv2

Halfway through a repaint.


----------



## shaygetz

"Now, son...we've talked about this...you're still too little for standard gauge..."


----------



## Magic

Magic


----------



## shaygetz

Magic said:


> View attachment 564118
> 
> 
> Magic


My guess...a 2-6-6-2 Mallet, still regularly operated?


----------



## Magic

Shay, I don't have any info on the pic.
Was just something I picked up someplace.

Magic


----------



## shaygetz

Magic said:


> Shay, I don't have any info on the pic.
> Was just something I picked up someplace.
> 
> Magic


My inner Sherlock sees parts of a front "porch" for a pilot, the large forward steam chest for receiving the lower pressure steam from the rear engine, and the big pipe under the smokebox brings that steam in a way that flexes on curves. 

Funny that all that comes from my knowledge of model trains. I really have very little interest in real trains.


----------



## Don F

A few days late, or maybe several days early! This is a K Line PARR 0-4-0 on my outdoor shelf layout pulling a coal drag across some wood trestles.


----------



## Lee Willis




----------



## shaygetz

Now my private car has its own assigned locomotive...yeah, dat's muh ride...I be stylin'....


----------



## AmFlyer




----------



## Jscullans

The first warbonnet that going to leave my collection. A 6 year old kid wants an ho scale engine since his broke on him. Maybe an excuse to replace with an athearn genesis set?


----------



## Stumpy




----------



## Chaostrain

Here's a back end and front end.

They dwarf my truck! - YouTube


----------



## afboundguy

Been too long since I participated... Got a few new PA Proto 2000 units and remembered to snap a quick photo earlier in the week just for today's FeF thread before!!!


----------



## Stumpy

Consolidation coming out of the mountain.


----------



## Jscullans

The front end of one of my p2k e8 locos in the roundhouse with a fresh set of lights inside. Once my new 3D printer shows up I’ll add details in there


----------



## Don F

From an older album of the shelf layout.


----------



## Stumpy

A squad of Geep Sevens.


----------



## 65446

AmFlyer said:


> Taken in front of Santa Fe Station on Mother's Day. Front end, or 50% of the time, back end motive power for the Surfliner.
> 
> View attachment 559294


I live in L.A. and am beginning to see these guys fly by off San Fernando Rd when in Glendale.. Quite impressive !!


----------



## MichaelE

ÖBB 1014:


----------



## 65446

Magic said:


> Here is a front end you don't see everyday.
> View attachment 560085


Fix it again Tony !


----------



## shaygetz

Old school...when Pennsy switchers could sport zebra stripes.


----------



## Stumpy

N&W #718
2-8-0 Consolidation


----------



## shaygetz

Mantua/Tyco four wheel Birney trolley with a working Suydam trolley pole. I just noticed that i haven't finished wiring it my usual way...with a spdt switch installed to go from two rail to overhead pickup. This is so that two trolleys can run on the same circuit with two power packs.


----------



## afboundguy

Almost Friday!!!!


----------



## afboundguy

shaygetz said:


> View attachment 565428
> 
> Old school...when Pennsy switchers could sport zebra stripes.


What years did they sport zebra stripes?


----------



## shaygetz

afboundguy said:


> What years did they sport zebra stripes?


They never did...old school model railroading meant that you took what was offered, or you went without until something came along, or you painted it your self.  While black is still widely accepted as a reasonable Brunswick Green, slapping "Pennsylvania" on a Santa Fe zebra unit definitely crosses lines...


----------



## Murv2




----------



## Lee Willis




----------



## MichaelE

Deutsche Bahn workers busy with ÖBB equipment.


----------



## Stumpy

Florida East Coast GP7 #608 at the sand house.


----------



## afboundguy

Switchers eagerly waiting for track to be laid so they can do what they were built to do!


----------



## EMD_GP9

Hi all.
Two for you this Friday.










Just arrived this morning. Roco SNCF 231E compound pacific with DCC sound.
Note the oscillating cam valve gear on the cylinders which with poppet type valves give better steam distribution than 
piston or slide valves. Andre Chapelon modified the original four cylinder compound to give 50 per cent more power from the same basic locomotive ! from 2,000 HP to 3100 HP.










Another recent arrival, MDC boxcab. Works but very noisy and slow !

Colin.


----------



## MichaelE

Roco does beautiful detailing on their models. That looks great!


----------



## EMD_GP9

MichaelE said:


> Roco does beautiful detailing on their models. That looks great!


Thanks. It is good but delicate and needs careful handling.
I have three Rivarossi versions which are good for their time but do not compare with the detail on the Roco model.
Then the price is vastly different !
I find the best models of French equipment is by REE but again the price is 50 percent up on Roco but you do get synchronised smoke and Diecast construction rather than plastic.
Colin.


----------



## Stumpy

ALCO FA-2.

L&N acquired 39 A units and 14 B units

Powered by the ALCO 244; an 8,016 cu. in., 1600 HP, four-stroke diesel with turbocharger.


----------



## Chaostrain

Here's a couple of my N scale Durango and Silverton 0-6-0.


----------



## Lee Willis




----------



## GNfan

This is the picture I made my avatar from. I've forgot where I got it.


----------



## Jscullans

My project for the day. The infamous reo shuttle wagon


----------



## Lee Willis




----------



## GNfan

This is now what I want when I win the lottery.


----------



## EMD_GP9

Hi all.
A couple of New Haven locos for you. H0 scale
I-5 from Broadway Limited.










Fl9 from Rapido.


----------



## DalesParts

Some of my front end parts.


----------



## Stumpy




----------



## Jscullans

GNfan said:


> This is now what I want when I win the lottery.
> View attachment 568716


If you want one of those I can get you a salesman’s information. The company I work for is a dealership for them. I guess they’re like 1.4 million dollars though. You could buy like 10 used locomotives for that much hahahaha


----------



## Old_Hobo




----------



## shaygetz

Left to right...N scale MiniTrix 0-6-0 switcher, Atlas/Rivarossi 0-4-0 switcher, Botchmann 4-8-4 Northern, Atlas/Rivarossi 0-8-0 switcher. Every one of them is from forty to fifty years old, something MTH won't likely be able to speak of...


----------



## shaygetz

My HO 0-8-0 IHB switcher...I just installed a Kadee #5 to replace the quick fix McHenry knuckle installed by a previous owner that sagged too much. Delightfully chunky, I had forgotten what a sweet runner it was...


----------



## Jscullans

Little bit late but this is today’s project. Came in on a Saturday to prepare this brand new rail king rk330 for delivery to a customer. They’re small compared to a true locomotive but they’re an awful tight fit getting into the shop. This unit is powered by a 6.7 liter Cummins turbo diesel with a funk transmission and a pair of John Deere 1400 series axles. It’s definitely a nice machine and will hopefully be on the rails with this customer till the lease is up


----------



## Stumpy

Jscullans said:


> rail king rk330


How does it work?


----------



## MichaelE

Deutsche Bahn Br.193 Vectron. When this locomotive was introduced I didn't much like it, but now it is among my very favorites.

By Roco. Sharpest looking locomotive in the fleet.


----------



## Jscullans

It obviously has rail wheels and road wheels. The rail wheels are the driven axles like on a car or truck and the road wheels are hydraulically lowered and raise the machine up. On the non steering set of road wheels (shown on front of machine) the road wheel makes contact on a wheel gear I guess is what you would call it (on the rail axle) causing the machine to drive on the road. They’re a somewhat complicated machine but a machine that small can pull 8 loaded hopper cars up a grade and around a curve. Not certain on exactly what the tractive effort numbers are but they sure can pull a lot for what they are


----------



## Steve Rothstein

Jscullans said:


> It obviously has rail wheels and road wheels. The rail wheels are the driven axles like on a car or truck and the road wheels are hydraulically lowered and raise the machine up. On the non steering set of road wheels (shown on front of machine) the road wheel makes contact on a wheel gear I guess is what you would call it (on the rail axle) causing the machine to drive on the road. They’re a somewhat complicated machine but a machine that small can pull 8 loaded hopper cars up a grade and around a curve. Not certain on exactly what the tractive effort numbers are but they sure can pull a lot for what they are


That is an interesting design. I would have guessed it was just the opposite from looking at the photo. I see the cutout in the frame and thought the rail wheel was the one raised or lowered and assumed that it was driven by the gear touching the road wheel. Obviously, I was just guessing from the photo and it must be how you said if it can pull that much.


----------



## Akoustic

That RK 330 is sooo cool it sent me out get more information. Here's a just one Front End shot, of the many available, to give additional perspective.


----------



## Jscullans

Akoustic said:


> That RK 330 is sooo cool it sent me out get more information. Here's a just one Front End shot, of the many available, to give additional perspective.
> 
> View attachment 569252


That’s actually a picture of the rear of it believe it or not. They are a “cab forward” design like the shuttle wagon I posted a couple weeks ago. If you look into the way those machines work you would be amazed of how much they’ll pull. Word through the grape vine is the 330s aren’t going to be the top dog in the rail king world for long. I hear they’re coming out with a bigger version that can pull substantially more. The issue I hear with the new bigger version is there was an issue with the rail wheels cracking from the stress they’re being put under at a full load


----------



## Lehigh74

Jscullans said:


> Little bit late but this is today’s project. Came in on a Saturday to prepare this brand new rail king rk330 for delivery to a customer. They’re small compared to a true locomotive but they’re an awful tight fit getting into the shop. This unit is powered by a 6.7 liter Cummins turbo diesel with a funk transmission and a pair of John Deere 1400 series axles. It’s definitely a nice machine and will hopefully be on the rails with this customer till the lease is up


So did Mike Wolf sell the rights to the name?


----------



## afboundguy

Don't forget to post your pictures tomorrow!!! Hopefully I remember to snap a few


----------



## Murv2

Here are a couple Pacifics


----------



## Stumpy




----------



## shaygetz

I can't get over the transformation, fifty years old and runs like a dream...


----------



## Jscullans

Lehigh74 said:


> So did Mike Wolf sell the rights to the name?


I’m not sure about that. I know that Stewart Stevenson the big fracking drill company is who makes them out of Houston Texas


----------



## afboundguy

Plymouth switcher and GE 44 ton switcher...


----------



## afboundguy

I1sa 2-10-0 "hippo" as they were affectionately called by their crew...


----------



## EMD_GP9

Hi all.
I have tried to "Insert image " as before but I get this message.
"Your following files do not have an allowed extension.
E95.JPG "
I even get it when I try to download an image that has loaded previously. What is going on ?
Colin.


----------



## EMD_GP9

Hi all.
Photo posting seems to be working today !
I like Electric locomotives with "Steam Engine" technology before the use of powered trucks so here are a few for you.
All H0 scale










East German E95 Two part loco. Note Trabant car in foreground and on transporter .
Model by Brawa.










Swiss Ae3/6 II 2-6-4 wheel arrangement ( or 4-6-2 depending on direction)
Model by Trix.










PRR P5A. by Broadway Limited










German E71 model by Roco.

Regards, Colin.


----------



## J.Albert1949

It's nicer when you can see the running gear!


----------



## EMD_GP9

J.Albert1949 said:


> It's nicer when you can see the running gear!


Thanks for that. I had trouble adding images the previous week so did not notice the dark bits.
Colin.


----------



## afboundguy

It's Friday and I'm messing up my "clean" basement in preparation for new boiler so why not snap a quick FEF pic?


----------



## Stumpy

E6s


----------



## Trackjockey05

The GP40X's


----------



## shaygetz

Patterson Lumber Co. #3, an HO scale Shay put out by NWSL in 1974. It sold for a whopping $84.95 at the time. It's my most recent remotoring project...


----------



## afboundguy

Little bump with some new engines I broke out to take to my buddy's layout this morning... BLI PRR P5a and a J1...


----------



## Jscullans

To me the j1 looks like a cyclops with the high mount headlight hahahaha nice models though


----------



## Stumpy




----------



## MichaelE

Deutsche Bahn Br.151 approaching the grade crossing at Michaelstadt.


----------



## shaygetz




----------



## Jscullans

Yard job getting ready to take a pair of new dozers to the mine. One of the dozers isn’t painted yet so that’s going to be one of my next projects. Got a few things that need to be painted


----------



## Stumpy

Far trux.


----------



## MichaelE

Br.232 of the Erfurter Bahn Cargo Service GmbH. 

These are formerly East German Br.132 locomotives produced in the Soviet Union in the 70s and early 80s in what is now Ukraine. They are powerful six axle diesel electrics made for heavy freight and passenger service. They are fully equipped for express passenger service with a top speed of 140 km/h (87 mph) with a nearly 4,000 HP turbocharged 16 cylinder engine.

After re-unification, Deutsche Bahn absorbed locomotives and rolling stock from the former GDR. These locomotives were rebuild and modernized and redesignated the Br.232. DB used these locomotives until the late 90s and started selling them off to privat cargo carriers and short line passenger branches.

Image of things to come...


----------



## afboundguy

Let's kickstart this summabitch! Been a whole month!


----------



## J.Albert1949

GP38 and RS27:


----------



## Stumpy

E6 "The Southerner" A&B.


----------



## afboundguy

Stumpy said:


> E6 "The Southerner" A&B.
> 
> View attachment 575066


Man I wish the PRR had these I really like the way they look... I may have to make a few "fantasy" PRR engines to run every once in a while. I had already planned on making the 1 of 3 Spectrum K4's I have into the mysterious Tuscan Red paint scheme that nobody ever can confirm if they really did due to the B&W photos from the time so maybe I can do an E6 PRR train as well


----------



## Stumpy

Pennsy had 46 E7s. Not quite as much slant on the nose, but still a good looking E unit.

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/88/RR76.37_No._5901_Front_Side.jpg


----------



## Stumpy

And, that particular passenger train - The Southerner - ran from Nawlins to NYC daily.

And according to the schedule (Table D) in the link below it ran on "Penna RR" rails. So you could have one "just passing through"... daily. 









"Southerner" (Train): Photos, Timetable, Schedule, Route


The Southerner was another of Southern's premier trains serving New York and New Orleans thanks to help from the PRR.




www.american-rails.com


----------



## Murv2

A day late but the front ends of my Christmas Presents:


----------



## Stumpy

Is that BLW demonstrator a Centipede?


----------



## afboundguy

Stumpy said:


> Pennsy had 46 E7s. Not quite as much slant on the nose, but still a good looking E unit.
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/88/RR76.37_No._5901_Front_Side.jpg


Yeah I have at least one E7 but for some reason I like the E6 slant better...


----------



## Murv2

Stumpy said:


> Is that BLW demonstrator a Centipede?


They come in pairs.


----------



## Stumpy

Jealous I am.


----------



## Murv2

Stumpy said:


> Jealous I am.


I've had a fondness for Baldwin ever since I got the book "Locomotives that Baldwin Built" as a teen (still have it). Here's my other Baldwin-marked locomotive:








Namesake of the Columbia class of locomotive (2-4-2). Baldwin built it for the Columbia Exposition of 1893. The model is an Aristocraft, but I had to replace the tender trucks and figure out where the frame was shorting against the wheels.


----------



## Lehigh74

D&H Alco C628, MTH PS2. Note the Phillies fan on the pedestrian bridge.


----------



## MichaelE

Austrian ÖBB 1142


----------



## Stumpy

BR 80


----------



## MichaelE

Wunderschön! Sehr Gut!


----------



## Don F

North Shore RR in Northumberland PA. These were taken during one of my trips to Weaver Models. My wife and I would go to the Front Street Station for lunch after our stops














at Weaver.


----------



## MichaelE

Erfurter Bahn Service Br.232 'Ludmilla'


----------



## MichaelE

ÖBB 1142


----------



## Stumpy

This morning my phone alerted me that this pic was "one year ago today".

N&W Consolidation and SR Ten Wheeler.


----------



## MichaelE

And it still a great shot.


----------



## MichaelE

ÖBB Driving trailer:


----------



## Fire21

MichaelE said:


> ÖBB Driving trailer:


Oh, that's pretty!!


----------



## Don F

New Hope and Ivyland Excursion Line














In New hope PA.


----------



## Hotrainewbie

Where’s the CSX?!


----------



## Fire21

Don F said:


> New Hope and Ivyland Excursion Line
> View attachment 577092
> View attachment 577094
> In New hope PA.


Those pics kinda answer the question of matte versus gloss finish!! 😃


----------



## Jscullans

New to the collection. 3 truck heisler by ahm. Thing runs nearly flawlessly. Got this at the train show for a great price. Now just gotta build it a branch line under the main layout


----------



## Old_Hobo

Fire21 said:


> Those pics kinda answer the question of matte versus gloss finish!! 😃


And what is the answer, Fire21…..?


----------



## Don F

Fire21 said:


> Those pics kinda answer the question of matte versus gloss finish!! 😃


I agree. At a quick stop to Steamtown this past Monday, I noticed the new paint on the Big Boy, was a bit glossy.


----------



## SF Gal




----------



## Hotrainewbie

Jscullans said:


> New to the collection. 3 truck heisler by ahm. Thing runs nearly flawlessly. Got this at the train show for a great price. Now just gotta build it a branch line under the main layout


Speaking of great prices at train shows, got this absolute BEAST today for 75 bucks!!!


----------



## Jscullans

Hotrainewbie said:


> Speaking of great prices at train shows, got this absolute BEAST today for 75 bucks!!!
> View attachment 577358


Who is that model by? Looks pretty good! I personally like the older warbonnet dash 8 and 9 locos. IMO that’s the best paint scheme to ever hit the rails


----------



## Hotrainewbie

Jscullans said:


> Who is that model by? Looks pretty good! I personally like the older warbonnet dash 8 and 9 locos. IMO that’s the best paint scheme to ever hit the rails


It’s by atlas, has moving chains, crew already inside, and physical windshield wipers. I was wanting a CSX but I would be an idiot if I didn’t take it. This is my favorite BNSF scheme, even over the fake bonnet I must say.


----------



## afboundguy

Wow can't believe this thread is almost a year old!!! Just a heads up tomorrow is Friday get those front end pictures ready!!!


----------



## Murv2

Forney at the National Transportation Museum


----------



## Stumpy

SR GP9 pulling the grade.


----------



## Don F

L&S short line servicing the Hanover Industrial Estates. It is now leased by RJ Corman. This is behind our house.


----------



## MichaelE

Br.232 Erfurter Bahn Service










Swiss Re/420 in the yard.










86-33.107-2 Driving trailer of the ÖBB.


----------



## afboundguy

I stole these from a buddy of mine who models the B&M and he just rolled back his era to include steam now and he also made it a winter wonderland by adding snow... I haven't been in person to see the snow addition (going Monday) but man some of his pictures are awesome! He also has a pretty unique and interesting YouTube channel (https://www.youtube.com/user/BNSFGP38) and does some podcast/streaming thing as he's an engineer for I think the Vermont Railroad line and he operates out of NH...


----------



## Stumpy

MichaelE said:


> 86-33.107-2 Driving trailer of the ÖBB.


Really like the lighting in this one.


----------



## MichaelE

ABe 8/12 Allegra #3502 by Stadler Rail at Litzirüti.


----------



## Lehigh74

Here’s a rerun of Don Fs post #284. Plus, New Hope #40. Plus, a nice view of the Delaware at lunchtime. Shots were taken in 2013.


----------



## Stumpy

USA/Beaufort & Morehead FM H12-44 #1860 at the NC Transportation Museum. Pic taken July 2019.

Being a LHF guy I'd argue that's the rear end.


----------



## Magic

I don't have any info what so ever on this picture.
But it does look cool. Full SP light package.


Magic


----------



## Stumpy

Magic said:


> I don't have any info what so ever on this picture.


It is cool.

The loco is listed in the roster of the PNWR/WPRR in this article. Appears 1997 was before the repaint.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portland_and_Western_Railroad#Routes_of_the_PNWR_and_WPRR


----------



## Magic

Thanks Stumpy sure answered some questions.  

Magic


----------



## afboundguy

Guess what day it is... Mike Mike Mike Mike... And yes I know the light is out if fell out and I have it in a ziploc so I don't loose it


----------



## Stumpy

Deutsche Reichsbahn Br 52


----------



## Don F

Reinholds PA, south of Lebanon.


----------



## Big Ed

Don F said:


> Reinholds PA, south of Lebanon.
> View attachment 579014
> View attachment 579015
> View attachment 579016


I drove a tanker like that for a while, looks like a tanker, nice shots.


----------



## Lehigh74

I posted a lower angle of this shot a few days ago on a thread about portals, but since it's Friday...


----------



## Jscullans

My own version of a photo I found on the internet a couple years ago


----------



## NorthwestPennsyGuy

now i wish i had taken front end pictures of those crummy bachmann USRA 0-6-0s i have


----------



## Chaostrain

I did some playing with shooting the front of my 0-4-0. By the time they all passed through full size on my computer this is the only one that looked decent enough to post. Maybe I'll break out my camera instead of using my cell.


----------



## DalesParts




----------



## afboundguy

Getting back in the groove...


----------



## afboundguy




----------



## afboundguy




----------



## afboundguy




----------



## Old_Hobo




----------



## UP-Railroad




----------



## Stumpy




----------



## Lemonhawk

A decapod! You may have found the 2-10-0 Decapod that Bowser used as a model! Nice looking crane in the distance!


----------



## Old_Hobo

That abandoned steam locomotive is in Bolivia….there are a bunch of those in the Great Train Graveyard…

The Great Train Graveyard


----------



## Murv2




----------



## Stumpy

Old_Hobo said:


> That abandoned steam locomotive is in Bolivia….there are a bunch of those in the Great Train Graveyard…


Thanks. I remembered it was somewhere across the pond, but other than that... been too long since I saved that pic.


----------



## Old_Hobo

Actually, Bolivia is not “across the pond”….you can drive there by car, it’s in South America….just so you know….


----------



## Stumpy

Ha! You said Bolivia and my mind went Bulgaria.

No geography before coffee.


----------



## Old_Hobo




----------



## DalesParts

Moving ol number 5.


----------



## afboundguy




----------



## Magic

A nice addition to any roundhouse.









Magic.


----------



## Stumpy

@afboundguy ... NC Trans also has one of those fireless locos.

This guy sells a shell for the blue PPLC (and others)... HO scale PPLC #4093 fireless locomotive shell for Bachmann Porter 0-6-0 | eBay

The shell fits a Bachmann 0-6-0 Porter, which are a bit hard to find now.


----------



## OilValleyRy

I’ve been focused on Summer activities, but managed to get some grab irons installed late last night. Technically this morning I guess. SD24 on the left, SD38-2 on the right.


----------



## afboundguy

Stumpy said:


> @afboundguy ... NC Trans also has one of those fireless locos.
> 
> This guy sells a shell for the blue PPLC (and others)... HO scale PPLC #4093 fireless locomotive shell for Bachmann Porter 0-6-0 | eBay
> 
> The shell fits a Bachmann 0-6-0 Porter, which are a bit hard to find now.


I do have a Bachmann 0-6-0 and I have that seller saved... Have always thought of doing a PP&L small mini branch line with that exact setup...


----------



## Old_Hobo

Ex-CP unit in VIA colours, with a little action red showing through on the roof….


----------



## Stumpy

Old_Hobo said:


> ...a little action red showing through on the roof….


That loco wanted to be red.


----------



## Stumpy

EMD E6, ALCO DL-109


----------



## afboundguy




----------



## Old_Hobo

Stumpy said:


> That loco wanted to be red.


It actually was red…..original number 1409, CP Rail FP7…..


----------



## Stumpy

@afboundguy ... Is that some type of makeshift guard(?) on the front of 5741 or is that a railing?


----------



## Old_Hobo

Looks like a railing placed to keep people from climbing on the front end….the sign alone apparently doesn’t stop climbing….


----------



## Stumpy

Yeah, found another pic. It's a railing.


----------



## Murv2




----------



## Stumpy

Doodlebug


----------



## Murv2

MKT American 4-4-0 at the NMOT


----------



## prrfan




----------



## Stumpy

NC Trans Museum roundhouse.


----------



## AmFlyer

Three S gauge Legacy engines from Lionel. Left to right; Erie Berkshire, PRR Y3 & NPR Berkshire.


----------



## Tyrell54

Not a great weather day at the summit, still a cool ride with a great view.


----------



## Murv2

Forgot yesterday








Not sure what it is but it's in a forlorn corner of the National Transportation Museum.


----------



## Murv2




----------



## AmFlyer

PCC 4004, rebuilt/renumbered 1700 series car at the Pennsylvania Trolley Museum. It was the last PCC car in revenue service in Pittsburgh. When donated to the museum the pantograph was removed and a trolley pole reinstalled for operation on the museum's 4.5mile track system.


----------



## Trackjockey05




----------



## Trackjockey05

Murv2 said:


> Forgot yesterday
> View attachment 586902
> 
> Not sure what it is but it's in a forlorn corner of the National Transportation Museum.


Ha! I got that one while I was there, ex CNJ GP, definitely seen better days


----------



## Stumpy

NS Baldwin AS416 @ NC Trans Museum Roundhouse.


----------



## Jscullans

My new walthers main line f7 a/b set. Both powered with straight dcc no sound. Just finished these up got them running and breaking in on my layout now


----------



## Stumpy

Consolidation


----------



## Trackjockey05

My hyrail


----------



## Fire21

Trackjockey05 said:


> My hyrail
> View attachment 587979


Are there any modifications to the truck suspension to accommodate the added weight?


----------



## Trackjockey05

Fire21 said:


> Are there any modifications to the truck suspension to accommodate the added weight?


The rail gear isn’t as heavy as you’d think, the chassis is capable of carrying it, they do modify the hubs so the tires will ride on the rail, the Chevy trucks aren’t as noticeable, the Ford and Dodge vehicles are more noticeable as the tires sit inward, they also have to install steering blocks to the Fords so after that mod you need about 3 acres to turn one around, the technology has definitely improved from the old manual gear, that rail gear sticking out front makes one hell of a bumper too


----------



## Stumpy

Why are you up on blocks in the shop.


----------



## Trackjockey05

The Auto Truck field service has just installed a new front rail gear, if you look to the left in the pic you can see the old one on the floor, they put it on the 4x4 blocks to adjust and align it


----------



## Stumpy

IC.

Fairly new truck. The rail gear wears out that fast?


----------



## Trackjockey05

It’s a 2017, let’s just say I had a mishap that required a replacement, rail gear doesn’t usually wear out, but I do get new wheels every year


----------



## Stumpy

VGN Trainmaster


----------



## Murv2

Wanted to post this yesterday, at the Ranch Museum in Lubbock, TX:


----------



## Stumpy

NC Trans Museum


----------



## Hotrainewbie

I just love you hat this thing was at IRM in almost the perfect spot when I went a couple weeks ago. Glad I caught this thread before we moved on to Saturday as I usually do!







just


----------



## J.Albert1949

Re post 369 above:

I used to run that 945 in the background.

Did a quick search of my "Amtrak timekeeper" and came up with the following, for Tuesday February 1, 2011:
_*"Windshield heat wasn't working very good on the 945 -- the windshield froze right over and I had to go out and scrape it off at each stop"*_


----------



## Murv2

At NMOT St Louis


----------



## Jscullans

The new bli blue goose!


----------



## Stumpy




----------



## Jscullans

I know it’s not Friday but I got a picture of a gevo fueling up at dolton yard on the south side of Chicago this morning


----------



## prrfan

Great Smoky Mountains Railroad Nov. 2017


----------



## Stumpy

NC Transportation Museum


----------



## prrfan

My favorite diesel locomotive, and one of the models the Southern and several other “long hood forward” roads ran short hood forward. And of course always the high hood version.


----------



## Stumpy

You are correct. Southern & N&W were the last holdouts to run LHF. As those are the two roads most represented on my layout, I run all the diesels LHF.

The museum runs it SHF. Whenever I point it out the Redhead emplores me to "let it go".


----------



## prrfan

Stumpy said:


> You are correct. Southern & N&W were the last holdouts to run LHF. As those are the two roads most represented on my layout, I run all the diesels LHF.
> 
> The museum runs it SHF. Whenever I point it out the Redhead emplores me to "let it go".


Back in the day, the landscape company I worked for used to build a huge G scale garden railroad display at the Home and Garden Show here in Knoxville. 

We had a Southern GP unit that was low hood and we ran it SHF. It never failed every year: some old SRR guy would say something about it. A couple of them got irate! One of them said,
“Ahh, you guys aren’t real railroaders!” 
We replied “No, we’re landscapers, and this is a model railroad.” 🤣


----------



## Murv2




----------



## Murv2




----------



## MichaelE




----------



## Magic

Interesting thing about this Big Boy is that it has poling pockets.
Why does a 4-8-8-4 need poling pockets???
The 2727 posted above has them also but that may be a switcher.









Magic


----------



## Murv2

C&O Berkshire.


----------



## afboundguy

Love that this thread is still alive and kicking!!! I totally forgot yesterday was Friday and missed out


----------



## Jscullans

Gevo and genset units in dolton yard


----------



## Stumpy

Magic said:


> ... poling pockets.


Had to GTS. Interesting


----------



## Murv2




----------



## MichaelE

ÖBB push-pull control car.


----------



## prrfan




----------



## Stumpy

NC Transportation Museum.

I think they actually use this one for switching as it's always in a different place and has different cars coupled to it.


----------



## Jscullans

Railking 285 in the car shop at the south chicago norfolk southern yard. This is technically the rear end but you get the idea


----------



## Chaostrain

Sumpter Valley Railroad


----------



## JeffHurl

A progress photo from the guy doing the paint work. This is the front end of an Atlas Dash 8 shell. 

Hopefully, the locos he's painting for me will be done sometime in the next month or so.


----------



## Stumpy

FP7


----------



## Jscullans

The blue goose at the yard office


----------



## Magic

RF-16 Baldwin Sharknose. 

Magic


----------



## Murv2

I'm out-of -pocket tomorrow so:


----------



## prrfan

Toronto Railway Museum 2019


----------



## Stumpy

FT


----------



## Chaostrain




----------



## Magic

Turn left.
No turn right.
Make up your mind.
Too late.











Magic


----------



## Old_Hobo




----------



## Stumpy

2-10-0 "Russian Decapod" at the coal mine.


----------



## Chaostrain

I got lucky getting this shot a few years ago. I had driven next to these tracks many times over the last few decades and had never seen a train.


----------



## Stumpy

NCT GP7

Proto 2K


----------



## JeffHurl

NOw there's a road name you don't see very often! Did thta come from the manufacturer that way, or is it a custom paint job?


----------



## Stumpy

That's factory paint. Walthers has it listed on their site... out of stock of course.

A very short-lived short line. And way out of the era I model. So I'll probably divest myself of the two that I have. 

Two? Yeah, when I got them I planned on renumbering one of them. I didn't realize that 612 was the only one ever in that paint job. And I didn't realize the line only existed from 1982-1984.





__





"North Central Texas RR"






donsdepot.donrossgroup.net


----------



## Chaostrain

Not my photo. I wish I knew where it is. It looks like a great place to explore the equipment.


----------



## Murv2




----------



## afboundguy

I'm late to the show damnit! I even took pictures specifically for yesterday! Oh well better late than never I guess!!!


----------



## afboundguy

From my buddy with the B&M layout when he was working with the 1:1


----------



## Tyrell54




----------



## MichaelE




----------



## Stumpy




----------



## Tyrell54

New York Botanical Gardens holiday train show. Definitely worth the trip!


----------



## SF Gal




----------



## Chaostrain




----------



## Murv2




----------



## GTW son




----------



## GTW son

CP Rail RDC commin at ya....


----------



## Stumpy

Cheatin' a little bit.



https://www.modeltrainforum.com/threads/christmas-card-from-nc-transportation-museum.201642/#post-2666161


----------



## Trackjockey05




----------



## Chaostrain




----------



## Stumpy

Looks like some of my track laying.


----------



## afboundguy




----------



## JeffHurl

Goofy picture, but I'm happy my sisters got me this picture for Christmas. I have the same locomotive in N scale.


----------



## Chaostrain




----------



## MichaelE




----------



## afboundguy

Happy FEF MTF!!!


----------



## Murv2

Here's the front end of the USS Texas:


----------



## Magic

A little big for my HO layout. 😢 

Magic


----------



## afboundguy

Magic said:


> A little big for my HO layout. 😢
> 
> Magic


Yes but think how big of an HO scale (or any modeling scale 😎) layout you could fit inside it!


----------

